# Training Assistance Requested



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi!

I'm really sorry for being away for a while ~ I really need help 

My budgie, Tokepi, I will have had her for two years in January, and her biting has only got worse lately  

Each time I put my hand in her cage she bites me  Whether it's to change her food, give her treats or clean her home. I trained her, she sits on my finger and isn't nervous, but she'll just turn around and bite me!  Her bites also really hurt..

She doesn't bite my sister or mum, mum says it's because I'm the one who interacts with her the most ~ So she acts out with me, perhaps?

I'm concerned, I just don't know what to do to help her through this ~ I feel like I might just stress her out, without knowing what is bringing this on, and how I can help her..

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm sorry you're having issues with a biting budgie.

Have you checked this thread about biting 

I'm wondering if the increase in biting is due to her coming into condition, or perhaps a moult? Is she going through either right now? 
Also, how often do you put your hand in the cage, do you do everything at once? 
Perhaps you can move slower as you change the cage. 
Does she have any out of cage time? If she does, could you change the cage during this time instead?


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you so much! That thread is amazing!!

I wonder about her coming into condition ~ It might be, do they come into condition around two years? I've noticed this behaviour, though she did bite before, but has only been recently a lot.

I put my hand in the cage throughout the day, morning and then late afternoon/early evening when I finish work ~ Perhaps I should move slower in the morning, and see if that helps?

Unfortunately she's still really nervous about out of cage time ~ I open the door for her, but she doesn't venture out. She seems to feel safer on her perch, and has flying practice in her cage.

Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

There are a lot of great resources on the forum and usually plenty of people have had the same issues, so there's nearly always a few posts about the same problems and common issues such as biting usually have stickies.  

I'm not sure exactly when a female comes into condition but here cere should start to turn a brown colour. But don't worry, there's usually some more experienced members here that will be able to answer questions about the females in more depth.  

Not having out of cage time isn't a problem. Clearly she feels nice and safe in her cage, as she should do, and doesn't want to leave.


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you for your help, yes you're right ~ There really are a lot of great resources here, and so many who have asked for help similarly too..! I'll definitely have a look around more 

Ah..! Yes, her cere has turned brown! Then she is definitely in condition ~ Thank you! (I'm new to female budgies, I had a male before so this is brand new to me ~ I definitely have a lot to learn!)

And thank you! I was wondering if that was a problem with her not coming out of her cage, but I'm glad she feels nice and safe in her cage! 

Reading the article, I think, along with her being in condition, she might not feel she's getting enough attention from me. So has resorted to biting me..

I work full time, I've been working for longer hours this past year, so I think maybe she's trying to get more attention from me? I'm sad she might feel that way, I'll definitely do my best to make sure she feels loved!

I love her so much, and want to make certain she knows that..! 

Thank you for the help, and for helping me know what might be up with my little Tokepi!


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a female budgie that likes to bite too! I noticed that it got bad when she became in condition. I'm hoping she'll settle down once she's out of condition.


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Ah! Perhaps being in condition is what is making her bite a lot? How long are female budgies in condition for?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there  

Female budgies can be "in condition" anywhere from a few weeks to a few months. It depends on the bird  

She is going to be grouchy and not as social during this time, which is where the biting is coming from. It probably is stressing her out to do things she doesn't really feel like doing, like stepping up and playing, which she normally would do.  

Instead, try to observe her body language. If she seems to want to bite you when, for example, you put your hand in her cage, then don't do that anymore. It's not you--it's her, and that's okay. It's important during this time to respect the boundaries she sets and know that they may change when she's in condition. Eventually, you both will understand each other to the point where it doesn't matter if she's in condition or not, you automatically know how to respond to her behaviour. 

I have a female budgie as well and this works well for us. Also, give her lots to chew on and lots of variety in toys so she doesn't get any more moody from sheer boredom. Females can get "nesty" and like to shred things, but make sure there's no places in her cage in which she could hide to avoid egg laying (coconut/snuggle huts, etc.). 

I'm sure she would love it if you spent more time with her, and since you're busy, this can be as simple as sitting down by her cage when you have free time or you're on the computer and just narrating what you're doing or telling her about your day. I'm sure she knows how much you love her. 

I hope this helped a little, keep us posted on how things are going with Tokepi!


----------

